# First Post, Questions



## davidbeinct (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi All,

This is my first post here, just joined today. I am a long time two-channel guy. I would say audiophile, but that seems to carry all kinds of negative connotations these days. I have a dedicated two-channel system in the downstairs of my raised ranch, but I find myself doing a lot of listening to music upstairs. I also do almost all my TV viewing upstairs. With that in mind, I'd like to set up a new home theater system upstairs that is also a strong music performer.

I am pretty sure I am going to go with Gallo Acoustics base Strada II HT system, which uses the Strada II speakers for L, R & C but smaller, orb style speakers for the surrounds. It also includes their larger subwoofer.

My reasons for going with Gallo have to do with space constraints and sound quality. I don't have room for floor standers, nor even really floor stands. So I plan to mount the L & R speakers to our bookshelves by doing some home engineering to incorporate a clamp into the Gallo wall mounts. The center speaker will go on the fireplace mantle directly above the TV. We don't use the fireplace because it interferes with the propane heating stove we have in the basement. Sound quality-wise I have found the Gallos to be very nice, with especially impressive imaging.

If anyone has other recommendations that can work with a bookshelf I would be glad to hear them.

For processing and amplification it seems you get a lot more bang for your buck with an AV receiver. My main question here is, is it worth the extra money to seek out Audyssey XT32 vs. the Audyssey XT? Are their any strong arguments for going with separates? I can't find a processor that includes what looks like a good DSP package for less than $1000. This seems on the face of it to be absurd, as an AVR has more to do than a processor. But it sure seems to be that way.

Denon has worked with Audyssey the longest and have always had a good name in the audiophile world, so I'm biased to go that way, but if anyone has other recommendations I'd appreciate them.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

XT32 has been measured to provide substantially better quality EQing than XT. XT overcorrects higher frequencies. XT32 provides more correction than XT does for bass and subwoofers.

Pre/pros cost more than the equivalent receivers primarily because of economies of scale of manufacturing. _Far_ more receivers are made than pre/pros.

While they're still available, 2013 models are selling at a substantial discount. For example, Denon's previous flagship receiver (AVR 4520) is selling for just under $1K, while their current flagship (AVR X7200W) lists for 3x that.

Edited to add:

I'd suggest larger surround speakers, if at all possible.

Generically speaking, speakers with larger woofers are a better choice than those with smaller woofers because they can produce lower frequencies at a reasonable sound level. As a result, the bass management for them doesn't have to redirect as high a frequency to the subwoofer. Most people can tell what direction sounds are coming from when they include frequencies above about 80 Hz. Hearing them coming from the location of your subwoofer can be somewhat distracting when they're supposed to be coming from behind you, for example.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+selden 
The Gallo sets have been regarded well, but low end will need to be augmented by a subwoofer. Otherwise I feel you'll be unsatisfied. This might encroach the WAF, however. Maybe you've considered these things already?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the HTS!

I agree with the above comments, I will add that what ever speaker you go with make sure it is not rear ported as you dramatically change how it sounds by placing it in or near a wall/ bookshelf. Keep the front edge of the speaker outside the edge of the bookshelf or shelf to prevent other issues as well.


----------



## davidbeinct (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks all. The Gallo Strada are not rear ported and are actually designed so that wall mounting is one option. I have not heard them wall mounted but I have heard them on floor stands right in front of the wall and they sounded quite good.

We have a subwoofer currently, so hopefully the slightly bigger one that comes with the Gallo 5.1 system will pass wife muster.

Thanks for the info on AV receivers. I have been looking at older models on accessories for less, and will definitely get XT32 in the receiver I wind up getting.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Depending upon which Gallo sub you're considering, this link might prove benficial.


----------

